# Agregar Entrada Aux a Stereo



## elchiky77

Que tal gente, mi duda es la siguiente:

Tengo un stereo Philips (no recuerdo el modelo) que trae sintonizadora de radio FM/AM y pasa cassette. Por falta de dinero no puedo cambiar este stereo, pero estoy cansado de escuchar radio, o cassetes de mala calidad... entonces pense si se podia hacer una etrada auxiliar en el stereo y asi conectar mi reproductor de mp3 a travez de un miniplug
Se que es posible, pero no se como, y como muchos de ustedes entienden de esto me gustaria que me ayuden, si puede ser detalladamente, mejor...

Una cosa mas. En mercado libre encontre que hacian este servicio. Pero cobran $70, me parece un poco caro por algo que quizas pueda hacer con ayuda de ustedes...

les dejo el link para que vean que bien situado y echo que esta:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-31025004-agregale-la-entrada-auxiliar-a-tu-stereo-original--_JM_


saludos
Espero sus respuestas
Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## ciri

En un principio, el equipo tiene que tener una salida llamada auxiliar, por lo que te recomiendo que busques un manual de usuario del equipo y ahi te debe explicar como conectar el auxiliar..

Otro que se me ocurre en un pequeño amplificador, que directamente se conecte a los parlantes, digo el amplificador porque con el mp3 solo se escucha muy bajo:.


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que pretendes NO es dificil depende de como andes tu para la microcirujia electronica ?

Se necesita un poco de conocimientos, buen pulso, soldador, estaño y un par de cosas de bajo valor a y mucho coraje.
Si el stereo posee control de volumen con potenciometro es muy facil, si es del tipo volumen digital no tanto.


----------



## a_gimber

holass
 un salucion rapida y bastante albañil es la siguiente:
 si no usas la casettera(o como se escriba), podes desarmar el equipo de musica y fijarte los cables que salen de la casettera y a este conectarlos a una ficha hembra (para enchufar el mp3)

chau


----------



## danielticle31

a quimber, eso no funcionaria bien ya que la señal de salida del mp3 es demasiado para introducirla en el preamplificador de la cassetera, esto genera una gran distorsion ayudada por la desadaptacion de impedancias. Hay otras formas de hacerlo, basicamente lo he hecho de 2 formas. La primera es con el famoso sistema del cassette sin cinta, y la otra es haciendo un mini transmisor de fm al que se conecta el mp3 y se sintoniza en el estereo.


----------



## a_gimber

danielticle31 tenes razon.. lo mas simple y rapido que puedhacer es el cassette sin cinta ya que fucina bien y es economico.. chau


----------



## rubnelafuente

a_gimber dijo:
			
		

> danielticle31 tenes razon.. lo mas simple y rapido que puedhacer es el cassette sin cinta ya que fucina bien y es economico.. chau


¿se puede hacer de forma casera?
saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

en estos casos, te conviene directamente hubicar la salida del preamplificador gral. justo cuando emplama con la entrada del IC de salida del Estereo.  Luego haces un arreglo con el plug embra con corte.  Para que cuando enchufes el plug del Mp3 desconecte el pre del estereo y conecte tu Mp3, y luego de desenchufar la ficha quede conectado normalmente, 

La modificacion en el estereo solo son 2 cortes. luego un plug hembra con corte. y listo.
Si no lo hace alguien mas esta noche te pongo un dibujo. 

Pone la marca y modelo del estereo. desarmalo y pone tambien el IC de potencia que tiene. 

Saludos


PD: mira aca  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/195073/


----------



## franko1819

o si no busca el datasheet del integrado y averigua la pata/s de entrada y luego le conectas el plug 3.5


espero haberte ayudado


----------



## ferwarp

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> en estos casos, te conviene directamente hubicar la salida del preamplificador gral. justo cuando emplama con la entrada del IC de salida del Estereo.  Luego haces un arreglo con el plug embra con corte.  Para que cuando enchufes el plug del Mp3 desconecte el pre del estereo y conecte tu Mp3, y luego de desenchufar la ficha quede conectado normalmente,
> 
> La modificacion en el estereo solo son 2 cortes. luego un plug hembra con corte. y listo.
> Si no lo hace alguien mas esta noche te pongo un dibujo.
> 
> Pone la marca y modelo del estereo. desarmalo y pone tambien el IC de potencia que tiene.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> PD: mira aca  Es peligroso...



Hola gente, primera vez que escribo en el foro aunque siempre ando leyendo de todo acá jej, lo que quiero hacer es exacto lo que dice el señor Karapalida, poner un jack estereo con corte a la salida del tuner de la radio, el stereo es un Kenwood KDC-1005 (brasilero) , lo que me está costando es identificar las salidas R y L en los pines (son 24) pongo fotos a ver si alguno de Uds. tiene mejor ojo que yo:

Si falta alguna foto la subo, gracias por la ayuda, saludetes!


----------



## luisgrillo

No ocupas meterle el Jack, Yo a mi estereo, en las patitas de entrada del amplificador de potencia (claro en el estereo). le solde los cables R y L ,  el GND a la tierra del chasis.
para escuchar el mp3 solo le bajaba el volumen de la radio y le subía al mp3 y no tuve problemas nunca.
y cuando quería escuchar la radio solo desconectaba el mp3


----------



## Helminto G.

facil ferwarp, muve el control de balance y queca los niveles en la entrada de tu integrado de potencia y asi lo averiguas


----------



## guillermocardozo

hola señores tambien soy nuevo en esto, tengo un pionner deh-1350 dentro el integrado TDA7386 ya ya tengo identificado que tiene 4 entradas de señal, la preocupacion es que esas entradas estan a traves de unos capacitores conectadas a otro CI llamado PIONNER PML003AM del cual no puedo conseguir la hoja de datos, tengo miedo que al soldarle la entrada para conectar el iPOD al TDA pueda quemar algo.....como se puede hacer un switch o algo que aisle??? gracias amigos


----------



## aurdaneta

Hola.. Llevo dias intentado hacer lo que dice el titulo, y nada.. He encontrado bastante informacion pero como siempre no esta completa, te dan pistas, o no explican bien, o se enfocan en una marca y modelo especifico de radio..

Generalmente en internet se consiguen dos forma de hacerlo, (1) Conectando los cables del AUX a la salida del cabezal de la cassettera. (2) Conectando los cables del AUX a la salida del integrado que suministra el sonido de la radio..

En mi caso, intente hacer el (1), el cabezal de mi cassettera tiene 4 cables, conecte (solde) los cables de un audifono y se escucha mal, he leido que no puedes conectarlos directamente por que segun la potencia de un reproductor de MP3 es mucha para el amplificador de la cassettera. En este caso no se que resistencias colocar o que otra cosa hacer.

Lo otro que estoy pensando en hacer es el (2), para esto me estoy basando en un post de este foro, este chamo logro hacerlo he hizo un tuto pero algo imcompleto y poco explicativo, este es el link. Basicamente identifico los cuales eran RF OUT LEFT y RF OUT RIGHIT y al parecer de ahi saco el AUX. EN mi caso no puedo identificar estas salidas del chip. este es el datasheet (LA1875) del IC de mi radio.. Por cierto, en la parte de abajo del radio estan unos pines con esto impreso, RF OUT, L CH, R CH, ¿Seran esos los pines a los que se refiere el post del amigo?

Espero su ayuda.. Gracias..


----------



## reactancia

vueno es vastante sencilla la cosa, lo que vosotros quereis es colocar una entrada auxiliar en en stero, lo mas facil y recomendable es colocar un conmutador para cambiar de auxiliar a funcionamiento normal o viceversa. ¿ok? estos son los pasos a seguir:
1º-Localizar las entradas de audio al ci de potencia, como se hace cojemos los datos del ci y los ponemos en google poniendo delante "datasheet"y ay nos vendra toda su informacion.
2º-unavez localizados los pines de entrada cortamos las pistas con un cuter, (tienen que ser dos r y l)despues le quitamos el antisolder en los esxtremos y soldamos cuatro cablecitos.
3º-pues ye esta chupao lo que viene solo lo teneis que soldar el commutador a esos cables que previamente soldamos, junto con los que vienen de la entrada auxiliar.

en el siguiente esquema se mustra las dos pistas que entran al ci de potencia (amplificador)

suerte y saludos
si teneis dudas preguntazme porfabor

perdonaz por subirlo en zip pero ya saveis que el limite del foro es 100,0KB y la imagen ocupaba más.
saludos


----------



## aurdaneta

reactancia, Muchas gracias por tomarte la molestia de responder!! Ok.. creo haber identificado las entradas de audio, pero no solde nada por temor a cortocircuitar o sobre calentar algo, pero con el esquema, lo veo mas seguro.. Cuando lo haga, comento.. gracias.


----------



## pandacba

En otro post indique a otro usuario como hacer una entrada para MP3 como corresponde, le quedo joya y ya la esta disfrutando, eso de poner una entrada aux en los terminales de las caseteras, deberia llevarse el premio a la burrada del siglo. 
ya que atenta contra todos los principios del audio, esas cosas son propuestas por personas que no saben ni tienen conocimientos ni se preocupan por aprneder hacen cualquier cosa y como les sale y les parece que esta bien lo cuelgan en la red como una gran azaña.

En audio en terminos generales una entrada Aux es una entrad de gran nivel, de linea podriamos decir
En una entrada Aux se preevee una señal superior a la sensibilidad del amplificador y es una entrada de alta impedancia por lo general en el orden de los 100K

Comparemos ahora con la idea de entrar por el cabezal de la casetera

el cabezal se acopla un preamplificador que tiene una entrada entre 600 ohms a 1k de impedancia y donde se prevee una señal del cabezal del orden de los 800uV y se prevee además una ecualización según la norma NAB típicamente de 120uS para cinta normal.

Un amplificador de potencia tiene una sensibilidad entre 400mV y 800mV, entonces el preamplificdor de cabeza magnética amplifca los 800uV para optener los 400-800mV, si se dan cuenta este factor de amplificación esta en el orden de 100 y se pretende poner la salida de un MP3 que es superior a 1V y debe rondar los 3V, no hace falta pensar mucho para entender porque digo que es una torpeza

Cual es el sentido de amplificar una señal en 100 veces cuando para ingresarla al amplificador habria que atenuarla? y encima someterla a una ecualización NAB que deformara el sonido.

El equipo saturara y deformara, el desastre sera entonces total............


Lean aqui un ejemplo práctico https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/escuchar-mp3-radio-cassette-20340/index3.html lean a partir del post 45


----------



## aurdaneta

Muchas gracias "pandacba" necesitaba una explicacion tecnica, soy estudiante de ingenieria en telecom (Se algo de electronica, muy teorico, nada practico) y no tenia conocimiento de esos niveles de señal para una entrada AUX y mucho menos de los niveles de un cabezal de cassette..  YA lei los post que dejastes en "Escuchar mp3 en radio cassette".. Me voy a animar a hacerlo, mi repro es de auto y con un control de volumen digital.. Voy a documentarme bien y escribro luego para que me ayudes!!..


----------



## pandacba

Dale, conseguite el manual de servicio de la unidad, y si no la encontras pasame marca y modelo y veo si lo consigo.

Cualquier duda pregunta.
Un cordial saludo


----------



## aurdaneta

Hola PANDACBA.. Estos son los CI que tiene el radio (por si a caso es un DAEWOO AKF-8055): LA1875, HA13159, LC75371 y LC72358. Si por lo que leí en tus post, se debería colocar la entrada AUX en el amplificador de volumen, creo que es el CI que se encarga del control del volumen, si es así es el LC75371. Ahora, en el datasheet tiene varias entradas. No se cual pin, y tampoco estoy seguro del CI. Agradezco tu ayuda


----------



## pandacba

Fijate en la pagina 4 del datasheet y vera en la parte inferior las tres entradas del CI las patas 13-14 y 15 son las entradas del canla izquierdo y las patas 24-25 y 26 lo son del derecho, estas se selecciónan electrónicamente via el bus I2C, como ves llevan un capacitor de 1uf, postivo hacia el dispositivo.

Para ubicar cual es el de cinta, conecta el equipo y toncando en cada uno de las tres asi sabras a cual corresopode si a L1,L2 o L3

Una vez echo eso, lo que tenes que hacer es levantar el capcitor y en sus extremos soldaras los cables que iran a un jack de 3.5 estereo hace lo propio en el otro canal.

Y realiza la prueba, es posiblque que necesites un atenuador para el MP3, primero prueba y si hace falta te digo como


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que pretendes NO es dificil depende de como andes tu para la microcirujia electronica ?
> 
> Se necesita un poco de conocimientos, buen pulso, soldador, estaño y un par de cosas de bajo valor a y mucho coraje.
> Si el stereo posee control de volumen con potenciometro es muy facil, si es del tipo volumen digital no tanto.



Amigo Fogonazo, lo que dijiste me intereso, ya que yo iigual quiero hacer eso del auxiliar extra, pero mi estereo, tiene un integrado SMD, y aparte la grasa siliconada esta por encima de el C.I y no se ve nada de codigos, por eso me interesa saber mas de lo del potenciometro.
PD: Mi estereo tiene un tipo potenciometro porque tiene 3 patas igual y todo pero solo que este no tiene tope, giras y giras y nada de tope, claro que en la LCD aparece vol. max o vol. min


----------



## pandacba

No es un potenciometro es un encoder, produce pulsos nada más


----------



## Mastodonte Man

mis sueños destruidos!!!


----------



## pandacba

Hay que ubicar el CI como en caso que estuve ayudando, las entradas estan con electrolíticos y es bastante sencillo una vez localizado

Que marca es tu estereo?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK amigo pandacba revisare en que patas hay electroliticos y ya te dire, tambien tratare de leer el IC, pero esta dificil!!! (aun con lampara)


----------



## pandacba

Tenes alcohol isoproílico? limpialo, ya que al soldarlo por ola queda como una pelicula que no deja leerlos, limpialo y veras que se lee bien.
por otro lado pasame marca y modelo, autoestereo


----------



## aurdaneta

pandacba dijo:


> Fijate en la pagina 4 del datasheet y vera en la parte inferior las tres entradas del CI las patas 13-14 y 15 son las entradas del canla izquierdo y las patas 24-25 y 26 lo son del derecho, estas se selecciónan electrónicamente via el bus I2C, como ves llevan un capacitor de 1uf, postivo hacia el dispositivo.



Pandacba, en el circuito impreso del repro esas patas no tienen pistas, es decir no tienen nada conectado, ni de Lchinput ni Rchinput..
Una pregunta teorica, ¿Porque cada lado (R y L) tiene 3 entradas, si en teoria deberian ser 3 entre R y L, es decir, un pin para +R, uno para +L, y otro como comun (tierra, neutro, masa como lo llamen)?

Gracias!!


----------



## pandacba

fijate bien porque esas son las entradas de audio del CI, no entran por otro lado posiblemente pasaan por debajo del mismo y salen por lo laterales o van al otro lado no te olvides que el impreso es doble faz

Porque una entrada es el reproductor de cinta, otra la radio, y según vos seleccionas en el frente internamente lo hace un selector electrónico, fijate si no tiene entrada auxillar en algún lado, o una no la utilza, 

Observa el digrama interno y fijate que marca un selector


----------



## mnaddeo

Hola pandacba, aprovecho tus conocimientos y buena voluntad y te consulto por un caso similar. Tengo un estereo de un gol al que quiero agregarle una entrada auxiliar. El estereo tiene dos integrados de potencia para mover los 4 parlantes del auto (no se el numero de parte porque tendría que desoldar el disipador). A estos dos integrados, parecería llegarles la señal de audio desde un TDA7461 que es un procesador de señales para auto estereos. Como el control de volumen es digital, creo que lo recomendable sería poder entrar la señal en este integrado dado que si no entendí mal, este es el que controla el volumen, balance, bass, treble, etc. además de que se encarga de generar los 4 canales de audio para poder escuchar en los 4 parlantes.

Hasta ahi voy bien?

Si la respuesta es si, mi pregunta es cómo ingreso la señal de entrada a este integrado?
vi que tiene diferentes entradas, pero sólo tiene habilitadas las de cd (que es estereo) la de AM y la de FM, pero estas parecen ser multiplexadas cosa que creo complica y bastante el escenario.
Si es viable acoplarme a la entrada de cd, cómo debería hacerlo para que quede lo más correcto posible?

Gracias!!!


----------



## pandacba

El CI dispone de varias entradas según se puede ver en el esquema, suelen tener el conector para la conección auxiliar, pero no esta en el soft que trae grabado el micro, que controla a este ingegrado via I2C

Las patas por donde entra la señal del CD son las 5-6-7 CDR. CD_GND Y CDL, como lamentablemente no podemos activar las otras entradas vas a tenr que hacer lo siguiente, puesto en CD verificar si en esa posición hay salida de audio tocando los terminales 5 o 7, es probable que en esa situación este en mute, de ser asi habra que ver cual mute se activa si el d este integrado o el de potencia.
Tendras que hacer ya sea con una llave o via CI como el 4016 una llave electrónica para conmutar CD o tu auxiliar, y con el circuito necesario para levantar el mute en esa condición entonces via un simple swich podrias conseguir la conmutación 

Como en los casos abra que disponer capacitores, pero primero verifica eso y luego vemos la implementaciónen la practica


----------



## mnaddeo

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, te cuento lo que probé hasta ahora...

Al parecer el mute lo hace este integrado, pero además, la lectora de cd, se deshabilita sola si es que no tiene un cd reproduciendo dentro, es decir, vuelve automáticamente a la radio si no tiene cd. No se si esto se puede solucionar de alguna manera más adecuada, de casualidad, encontré que poniendo un cd grabado con un divx (por ejemplo) la lectora se queda leyendo como si fuese el track1 y me deja habilitado el audio y se queda en modo cd.

Me queda ver de que forma puedo hacer que el equipo quede en modo cd, sin que tenga un cd dentro para no desgastar innecesariamente la lectora


----------



## pandacba

La idea seria que pongas el CD pero no lo hagas reproducir asi te queda habilitado, luego con la llave conmutas las salidas y levatamos el mute

Ya estudio este CI y te digo como hacer todo


----------



## mnaddeo

Buenisimo!!, aguardo tus indicaciones...

Mientras tanto te comento qeu estuve mirando con un osciloscopio que me prestaron los niveles de salida de la lectora de cd (sin conectar a la placa base) y es una señal de aprox 3 V pico a pico... y la salida de un reproductor de mp3 que tengo a mano, no supera los 1,5 o 2 Vpp. Lo que me llamó la antención, es que no noté mucha diferencia en el volumen cuando les conecté un auricular a ambos, a pesar de tener casi el doble de amplitud en la salida del cd... esto puede ser asi?? o es que hay algo desadaptado?


----------



## pandacba

Esol es normal, nuestro oido tiene una forma de repuesta que se conoce como euritmimca y no es para nada lineal, para tener una sensación del doble de volumen hace falta el cuadruple de potencia como mínimo.

Para que te des una idea, los potenciometros rotativos son logaritmicos, cuando estan a mitad de recorrido solo se ha desplazado la 1/10 del valor ohmico


----------



## mnaddeo

Excelente! muchas gracias por la explicación... lo que me preocupa de eso, es que se note luego de ser amplificado y y el volumen del auxiliar quede mas bajo que el otro y se note mucho.


----------



## pandacba

imposible de notarlo, si te pongo a escuchar al mismo nivel un ampli de 40 y otro  de 50 los sentiras en tu oido con poca diferencia, hasta es probable que no lo percibas


----------



## mnaddeo

Buenisimo, aguardo entonces los datos que me puedas dar para las conexiones.

Saludos!!


----------



## aurdaneta

EStoy de vuelta pandacba!! Ya tengo un tiempo libre y me voy a dedicar a agregarle la entrada auxiliar el radio del carro.. Te cuento que encontré otro integrado y es el pre-amplificador del tape (del que mencionaste en el otro post) es un LA3161.. Mi pregunta es: ¿Puedo colocar la entrada AUX directamente en la salida de este pre-amplificador? (Claro, una vez desconectado el CI LA3161), y ¿En caso de necesitar una etapa de adaptacion (un divisor de resistencia, o que se yo), como seria?.. Gracias.. ESpero tu respuesta!!


----------



## pandacba

Si podes conectarlo a la salida, podes hacer dos cosas o poner un divisor de tensión con 2 resitencias o un pequeño preset, con tu entrada aux entrarias por un extremo del mismo, el otro a masa y el cursor hacia la entrada del amplificador, entonces con el ajusta para que la salida sea limpia


----------



## aurdaneta

pandacba dijo:


> Si podes conectarlo a la salida, podes hacer dos cosas o poner un divisor de tensión con 2 resitencias o un pequeño preset, con tu entrada aux entrarias por un extremo del mismo, el otro a masa y el cursor hacia la entrada del amplificador, entonces con el ajusta para que la salida sea limpia



Ok.. Te cuento que solo coloque los cables del AUX en donde estaba la salida del pre-amplificador y se escucha bien (o por lo menos eso creo), pero es mejor colocarle el "preset" (¿es un potenciometro pequeño? ¿cierto?) por si acaso.. Ahora, ¿Le coloco uno a cada canal?, ¿Que función tendría ese preset?, ¿Que pasaría si no lo coloco?..

Otra pregunta!! Y disculpa el fastidio. De la salida del pre-amplificador están conectados una serie de resistencia y capacitores; y recorriendo las pistas llego como a unos agujeros que están rellenos de estaño y marcados como RIN, LIN, GRN, etc,  estan como para conectar algún otro CI.. ¿Puedo sacar el AUX desde ahí?

Muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## pandacba

Si utilzas la salida de un mp3 ipos o similar, estos dispostitivos tienen una salida muy elevada ya que estan previstas que muevan los auriculares o miniparlantes, por lo tanto su amplitud de señal es excesiva, para la sensibilidad de entrada del amplificador que por lo general esta entre 400mV a 800 mV y en la salida de de los equpos mencionados tenemos varios volts, con lo cual se corre el riesgo que se sature el amplificador soando muy feo pudiendo dañarse este y los parlantes conectados.

el preset es para nivelar la señal, de tal manera que en tu equipo que le conectas a máx vol y el ampli a max vol la salida sea limpia sin distorción, si hara falta uno en cada canal, te recomiendo quitar la alimentaciòn del pre de cabezales.

Posiblemente sea una entrada como dices


----------



## aurdaneta

Ok.. ¿de cuanto deben ser los preset? No los consegui donde siempre compro los componentes, lo buscare por otro lado, pero en caso no conseguirlos ¿de cuanto debe ser el divisor?



pandacba dijo:


> recomiendo quitar la alimentaciòn del pre de cabezales.


Yo desconecte todo lo relacionado con el cassette, solo deje el mecanismo que conmuta a tape.. aH y desconecte el preamplificador.. ¿con eso basta?

Gracias


----------



## pandacba

el preset puede ser de  entre 10k a 100k, podes retirar de cualquier equipo viejo que tenga un prest de ajuste y veificar que al menos tenga unos 10k .

Si con lo que  hiciste es suficiente

Alguno de etos tienen que tener


----------



## aurdaneta

OK.. Muchas gracias!! Lo buscare!! Te cuento cuando ya lo tenga todo armado!!


----------



## edgaxo

en resumen: 
Ubicar el preamplificador, quitarle la tension y la tierra, ubicar sus salidas, soldarle la "parte variable de la resistencia" que debe estar entre 10k y 100K a cada pin, la tierra del jack hembra a tierra del sistema, dejar que funcione el tape, ahi seria bueno que al conectar el jack reconozca que hay algo conectado y sin meter el cassette el sistema funcione pero bueno eso mas adelante, y eso seria todo no?   que tal te fue ???????????


----------



## aurdaneta

edgaso..
Todo salio bien, Funciona perfecto!! Al principio pensaba colocar un JACK con corte, pero decidí colocar un switch, solo tienes que identificar en el sistema de cassette que hace que conmute a TAPE.. En mi reproductor solo era como una especie de interruptor que al introducir un cassette separaba unos cables; solo los corte y los solde a un switch.. Gracias al amigo pandacba!!


----------



## edgaxo

yo hare lo mismo para la radio del coche, ya tengo identificados los pines a soldar y estoy por comprar los potenciometros pero como quiero que quede perfecto, voy a poner un interruptor de 3 contactos para no estar poniendo la cinta de cassette , los 3 contactos serian para cerrar circuito de play/insert, mute y track, aunque no se su funcion segun el diagrama de circuito son sw abierto-cerrado (al meter la cinta), asi que si pongo ese interruptor no hace falta meter la cinta solo dejando el interruptor pulsado el sistema deberia reaccionar como si hubiera metido la cinta, luego lo del sonido deberia funcionar teniendo el audio L R y GNd soldados a las salidas del preamplificador con potenciometros.....


----------



## aurdaneta

edgaxo dijo:


> voy a poner un interruptor de 3 contactos para no estar poniendo la cinta de cassette , los 3 contactos serian para cerrar circuito de play/insert, mute y track, aunque no se su funcion segun el diagrama de circuito son sw abierto-cerrado (al meter la cinta), asi que si pongo ese interruptor no hace falta meter la cinta solo dejando el interruptor pulsado el sistema deberia reaccionar como si hubiera metido la cinta, luego lo del sonido deberia funcionar teniendo el audio L R y GNd soldados a las salidas del preamplificador con potenciometros.....



Bueno yo solo coloque un interruptor normal (de dos patas).. Como te dije, en mi reproductor solo se trataba de un interruptor que se accionaba cuando se introducía un cassette. Tienes que revisar bien el tuyo para saber si necesitas un interruptor de tres vias..


----------



## edgaxo

El tema de simular la cassettera ya esta controlado, con un interruptor de 2 vias le hago creer a la radio que "he metido el cassette", la radio me cambia de FM a TAPE y viceversa a voluntad, crei que eso iba a ser lo mas dificil pero no fue asi, ya casi he terminado, solo falta ajustarlo para eso necesito toda la ayuda posible, el resumen es el sgte:
Tengo un mp3 y un radiocassette de coche, el PRE del radiocsstte tiene 2 salidas que van al ampli (entre el PRE y el AMPLI hay un chip que tiene BASS,TREBBLE y un MUX a donde llega todas las entradas de audio FM,AM,CD y "TAPE"), y el mp3 tiene la salida de audio que iba a una etapa de RF porque era un mp3 transmisor de FM, pero a este CI le he quitado la pata Vcc con lo cual es como si no estuviera (o hay que quitarlo entero????) bueno el caso es que tengo todo perfectamente soldado y comprobado con multimetro , me refiero a la salida del CI del mp3 esta soldado con la salida del PRE;  el problema es que en un canal se oye con mas volumen que en el otro y entran ruidos de la radio local, no se como eliminarlos y mas se siente cuando  paso de una cancion a otra ya que hay un breve silencio y ahi se escucha el ruidito ese de la radio, ya he probado con potenciomentros y bajar el volumen al mp3 pero sige igual, habra que quitar el CI preamplificador de la radio entero??? habra que quitar el CI RF entero???? yo creo que esto no solucionaria el problema ya que he medido y todas las patas de los 2 CI no marcan voltaje es como si no hubiera nada alli, espero su ayuda muchas gracias un saludo!


----------



## edgaxo

al final el experimento quedo asi, subo una brico por si a alguien le es util, un saludo

http://www.4shared.com/document/mt58nD3g/Entrada_auxiliar_reemplazando_.html


----------



## hunterkoc

Hola, gente soy nuevo aqui espero poder darle una mano con estas cosas que suelen presentarse de vez en cuando. La solucion mas rapida y sencilla que podes hacer es comprar un cassette que viene con un cable y una ficha PLUG para poder conectar a donde ustedes quieran. Lo que hace este cassette es codificar la salida de audio a un lector de cinta, es como hacerle creer que hay una cinta en el estereo, este cassette no te sale muy caro, no mas de $20 Arg. y no modificas nada el estereo. Bueno que anden bien, nos vemos.


----------



## dalkiel03

reactancia dijo:


> vueno es vastante sencilla la cosa, lo que vosotros quereis es colocar una entrada auxiliar en en stero, lo mas facil y recomendable es colocar un conmutador para cambiar de auxiliar a funcionamiento normal o viceversa. ¿ok? estos son los pasos a seguir:
> 1º-Localizar las entradas de audio al ci de potencia, como se hace cojemos los datos del ci y los ponemos en google poniendo delante "datasheet"y ay nos vendra toda su informacion.
> 2º-unavez localizados los pines de entrada cortamos las pistas con un cuter, (tienen que ser dos r y l)despues le quitamos el antisolder en los esxtremos y soldamos cuatro cablecitos.
> 3º-pues ye esta chupao lo que viene solo lo teneis que soldar el commutador a esos cables que previamente soldamos, junto con los que vienen de la entrada auxiliar.
> 
> en el siguiente esquema se mustra las dos pistas que entran al ci de potencia (amplificador)
> 
> suerte y saludos
> si teneis dudas preguntazme porfabor
> 
> perdonaz por subirlo en zip pero ya saveis que el limite del foro es 100,0KB y la imagen ocupaba más.
> saludos



Hola en referencia a esta publicación me parece muy coherente pero no logro identificar las entradas del CI de mi estéreo, el estéreo en un Chrysler con un integrado "04231192aa" y no encuentro el "datasheet" no sé si tengas algo de experiencia o me puedas guiar para poder hacer las conexiones.

De antemano gracias.


----------



## EdoNork

Otra opción, sencilla, elegante y barata:
 [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Music-Player-Cassette-Adapter-Reader/dp/B00CK5L494[/ame]


----------



## lbfloyd

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y vengo a revivir el tema, ya que anduve queriendo agregar una entrada auxiliar a mi stereo "Bluesky" y fallé en el intento. Buscando en la web las posibilidades de hacerlo me encontré con varias opciones, la primera que me pareció adecuada era conectar el mini trs a las salidas de la lectora de cd, las cuales nunca pude encontrar. Luego busqué el transistor de potencia, en este caso el TDA7377, busqué las entradas en el esquemático y son 4 patas, las cuales puenteé con el cable, y solde la tierra a la pata llamada GND. Al momento de probarlo conecto mi celular y se escucha por 1 segundo y luego se apaga(utilicé un cd de datos para que quede en silencio ya que no tengo el modo "auxlilar" para habilitar la entrada). me dijeron que pasa eso porque salta la protección del equipo ya que la salida del celular es muy alta respecto al voltaje. No se me ocurre qué hacer y agradecería de la ayuda de algún idoneo jaja. El control de volúmen es digital. Y (espero que no) creo que quemé la salida izquierda porque no emite nada . Saludos!


----------



## huayra

Buenos días amig@s, mi nombre es Fernando Cerezo, soy un neófito en la electrónica pero entusiasta estudiante!!!! 
Estoy queriendo agregar un aux a un autoestereo PHILCO CS-58061C . Se que hay mejores equipos, que mejor comprar uno nuevo, que mejor el cassette adaptador, etc, etc, etc. Mi realidad es que hoy no tengo un morlaco y quiero poder escuchar mi música y sobre todo aprender en el intento!!!
Ya leí los post de este hilo y otros que encontré en el foro sobre el tema pero si bien me sirvieron para entender las opciones  me quedo con montones de dudas con respecto a los capasitores y los preset que deberia incluir. 
Si logro hacerlo bien lo repetiré con un pasacassette SHARP que tengo en mi taller (soy escultor) con el famoso cassette y que me molesta como suena aun cuando ya le desactive el motor y sus mecanismos.
Mi idea es colocar un chasis hembra de 3,5 con corte como entrada de señal AUX y por lo que estuve leyendo tengo al menos 3 vías montarlo:
*- A la salida del CI del preamp del tape. 
- A la entrada del Amp
- En el control de volumen*
Necesito de su  sabiduría para dilucidar cual de estas me permitiría montar el chasis conservando el mejor sonido posible y que al enchufar se desconecte la radio automáticamente
Los CI que tiene el circuito son estos (ya tengo los datasheet)
*-Pre amp LA3161
-Amp TDA7394
-Control vol LC75371
-MICRO LC72362
*
Si alguien puede mandarme el diagrama de este equipo se lo voy a agradecer ya que no puedo encontrarlo en internet por ningún lado, como soy un principiante me vendría muy bien para entender el circuito e identificar otros componentes que no llego a reconocer. Aclaro que ya lo pedí en la sección de diagramas pero aprovecho para manguearlo tambien por acá.
Desde ya les agradezco su ayuda ...


----------



## gerardo tovar

yo lo conecte como dice esta pagina, estara bien???
creo que deberia llevar unas resistencias o capacitores.
y ademas no se que impedancia exista para la entrada del reproductor.

https://www.drive.net/l/4551121/


----------



## gerardo tovar

Yo lo hice asi.
funciona perfectamente, y como consegui un hembra de 3.5mm con conmutador; se conecta el radio cuando quito el auxiliar y asi puedo escuchar las 4 bocinas y eculizarlo con el mismo estereo.(si lo ubiese conectado directo a la salida de audio me quedaria solo en dos bocinas)

espero le pueda servir a alguien.

(disculpen mi dibujo acabo de formatear mi pc y aun no tengo un programa de circuitos)



aca dejo unas fotos de como quedo


----------



## lauta41

El problema que tengo es que quiero poner una entrada auxiliar a una radio am/fm con lector de cd unicamente, pero no encuentro algun video o texto que me explique como hacerlo. Mire videos que explica como hacerlo conectandolo a la grabadora de cassette o conectandolo a una emisora fm pero no me es posible identificar el circuito del fm del amplificador ya que es una sola plaqueta. Espero que tengan alguna respuesta a mi pregunta . Gracias
Éstas son imagenes de la placa


----------



## FireGTX

hola pandacba necesito hacerte una pregunta... he leido los post y vi que ayudaste a varios con el tema de conectar el aux en una radio con casettera, lo que queria saber es que si se puede usar como amplificador de audio o conectarle una entrada aux para usarla de reproductor, se que es media loca la idea pero se me ocurrió de la nada jaja.. bueno yo tengo un radio despertador [GE Digital Cloc Radio PB7-4612A] queria ver en un principio conectarle una antena de otro radio que tiene un solo cable porque no me engancha la radio AM ni la FM, pero al leer el post cambie de idea y pense en conectarle el aux para ver si desde la netbook o el celular  podia reproducir mis canciones, busque el manual en google y no lo encontre por ningun lado, queria saber si me podrias ayudar con ese tema de usarla como "amplificador" por asi decirlo.. gracias saludos!!.


----------



## pandacba

Hola FireGTX, si, es posible hacerlo.
Donde esta el pote de volumen, seria el lugar indicado para colocar la entrada aux.
Si te fijas este (el pote de volumen) tiene tres terminales, uno de los extremos esta a masa el del centro lleva la señal al amplificador y el otro extremo es por done entra la señal, a este extremo deberias dejarlo libre alli ira la entrada auxiliar, usando cable blindado alli deberas soldar el cable del interior y al otro extremo la masa y este cable al jack que elijas colocar, eso sería todo


----------



## FireGTX

gracias veré si puedo hacerlo y si tengo alguna duda te pregunto de todas formas te mando para ver si funciono.. gracias saludos!!



osea que le tengo que conectar a la pata 1 y 2 los cables del aux?


----------



## FireGTX

*G*racias *,* me funcion*ó ,* solo que satura un poco pero creo que eso es por el parlante *,* se lo cambi*é* y satura menos *,* supongo q*ue* tendr*í*a q*ue* poner un parlante mas grande


----------



## FireGTX

hay probabilidades de que se queme alguna salida de audio de la computadora o del celular?
si es que la hay, que se puede hacer para evitar que se queme? se le puede poner una resistencia o no?


----------



## pandacba

no porque la salida es a baja impedancia y la carga que pones es más alta, si sigue saturando es posible que la salida máxima de tu fuente de sonido sea más alta que la máxima señal para máx potencia, de ser asi se soluciona colocando una resistencia en serie con la entrada, puedes conectar un potenciometro en forma de resistencia variable y probar para que valor ya no satura y reemplazar por una resistencia similar a la que mides en el potenciometro


----------



## carlitos555

Hola, primera vez q*ue* escribo en el foro, lo que quiero hacer es poner un jack macho  con corte a la salida del tuner de la radio, el stereo es un Kenwood KDC-1005 (brasilero) , lo q*ue* me esta costando es identificar las salidas R y L en los pines (son 24) , éstos no tienen letras ni indicaciones y no se cómo buscarlo, no soy radio técnico y pensé que sería sencillo, pero sin letras en la tarjeta no*, ¿* alguien me puede ayudar con una imagen de esas letras para saber cual es Rch y Lch por favor *?*


----------



## DOSMETROS

El estereo lo tienes tu en la mano y nos pides imágenes a nosotros ? 

Quitale la tapa , toma las imágenes y súbelas  ! *[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*


----------

